# Need help installing M85099 hydraulic dust caps on JD 318



## Jon Deere (Apr 15, 2019)

I just purchased 4 John Deere M85099 hydraulic dust covers for my 1987 John Deere 318.

Does anyone know how to install these? 

I saw one suggestion online to put them in hot water first. I am assuming that these just slip over the hydraulic connector, right? 

Or do I need to remove the connectors first and then install the dust caps and replace the connectors? If so, how do I proceed in doing this without damaging the hydraulic lines?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jon! Have you looked on YouTube for suggestions? On all my equipment I actually stuck the covers in my tool box because typically I have lines hooked up, and the covers just catch on brush and get ripped off. Just a suggestion though, if you get them on, if you have lines hooked up, put the male plug into the female plug to keep dust and dirt out of the seal points. Nice looking 318 by the way. I sold my 316 a few years back and bought a Kubota bx2200.


----------



## Jon Deere (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Hoodoo - Thanks for the kind words. I gave the hot water method a try and it softened the dust caps enough for me to slip them over the connectors. I don't have any front end attachments for my 318 so the front hydraulic lines go unused. The hydraulic dust covers were the original ones and had deteriorated to the point where there wasn't much left of them. They look like new now.


----------

